# Meet Pumpkin and Shadow!



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet you can't guess who is who?  And I don't mean to have more pics of Pumpkin, but I just had surgery and haven't felt like doing a nice shoot with Shadow just yet. Soon though! Some of these are taken with my iPhone, the others a Nikon Coolpix.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay, another tortie named Pumpkin  Cute cats!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tortie!!!!


----------



## Larimar (May 28, 2011)

hehe very cutes. I love the 4th piccy!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I've never owned a tortie before but I love her. I had someone mention before that torties can be either really sweet or a heathen? Wasn't sure if I should believe that or not.

@Swim - Your Pumpkin is so cute and she looks so soft just from the pictures!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

catbrb said:


> Thanks you guys! I've never owned a tortie before but I love her. I had someone mention before that torties can be either really sweet or a heathen? Wasn't sure if I should believe that or not.


I think they are a combination of both! LOL Pumpkin might be moody sometimes, but she is the most loyal cat I've ever met. 

Pumpkin is very soft, but it is a smooth soft since she is short haired. She feels kind of like one of those soft shiny velvety shirts from the 90's (strange comparison I know!).


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cats are cute! Pumpkin is a popular name huh.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

awwww pumpkin is a doll baby!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

What cute kitties you have!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Pumpkin does seem to be popular! I read/watched Memoirs of A Geisha and her friends nickname was Pumpkin and that's where I got it from lol I was just waiting for a cat to name! And thank you Praline and Jan! 

You gotta love the 90's, Swim


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Pumpkin Club! Pumpkin Club! 

What sweet kitties - torties are so striking! 

Fran


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures of two beautiful kitties. I have a new Nikon Coolpix too, and have been having fun breaking it in.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful cats! My tortie was almost named Pumpkin by my son but we ended up going with Jack (the Pumpkin King, so it's still in there  ) Its a great name for halloween themed kitties.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Totally agree that they are very striking.

I enjoy my Coolpix but the quality of pictures definitely went down after awhile. Might be because I have an older model who knows :/

Jack is a great name! That's one of my all time favorite movies!!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Pumpkin is absolutely beautiful! 

More pics of Shadow would be great!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

The perfect combination: a tortie and a black cat! Love them!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll try to get more of Shadow and thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Arr cute we have a Tabby called Shadow and are keeping one of our strays ginger kitten and thinking of calling him Pumpkin lol 

Your Pumpkins colouring is lovely xx


----------

